# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM350PC Junior’s French Terry Fleece Peacoat



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent’s popular PRM350PC Junior’s French Terry Peacoat is a fashionable fleece alternative featuring a double-breasted closure, a self-fabric collar and cuffs and a removable hood. It also has shoulder epaulettes, front and back princess seams, and a button strap on the lower back. 

The PRM350PC is made from 10.5-ounce cotton/polyester blend sweater knit French terry, and it features a heavy garment wash finish for extra softness. There are front welt pockets and a self-fabric hood liner. It comes in junior’s sizes small through extra large. Colors include charcoal heather, gunmetal heather, mustard and brick red. 

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the Website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

